# Woma in the Wild



## aspidito (May 16, 2010)

A couple of pictures for general interest of a SA woma in the Cooper Basin from late March.
There have been lots of sightings & many encounters due to the heavy rains & flooding.


----------



## rash (May 16, 2010)

great pics! id love to be able to see womas in the wild,
thanks for sharing


----------



## Snakelove (May 16, 2010)

Looks like a placid woma!


----------



## AUSHERP (May 16, 2010)

beautiful, you can see the difference between it and the captive lines


----------



## yommy (May 16, 2010)

the difference is a harsh lifestyle, beautiful creature. Nothing beats see herps in the wild first hand. Thanks for sharing


----------



## WomaPythons (May 16, 2010)

good pics strange lookin woma


----------



## Col J (May 16, 2010)

Lovely, healthy looking wild specimen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## H.bitorquatus (May 16, 2010)

Not a fan of the SA womas, but would still love to see them! Great find!


----------



## -Matt- (May 16, 2010)

H.bitorquatus said:


> Not a fan of the SA womas, but would still love to see them! Great find!



SA womas are the only womas I have any interest in 

Top find, definatly near the top of my must see in the wild list!


----------



## Acrochordus (May 16, 2010)

Top find, dont see pictures of a wild Woma very often!!!
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Omgitschris (May 16, 2010)

that would be amazing to see first hand. thanks for posting


----------



## aspidito (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, they are amazing creatures & out of the dozens (adults) I have encountered in the wild all but one have been so calm & docile.
This one has a nice dark olive colouring which is the common form, the lighter sandy coloured forms are not often seen in the wild in this area yet a couple of hundred Klms away in south west Qld they do seem to be lighter on the average & there is also a difference in head scales.
Regards, Paul


----------

